# 5 weeks pregnant today and bleeding



## mrs ren (Nov 14, 2008)

I would really appreciate some help. I am five weeks pregnant today  from donor egg ivf...suddenly got real af type cramps went to tiolet and found knickers stained with blood..it wasn't bright red but wasn't brown either ...kind of inbetween.  it wasn't just spotting but had stained my knickers but not saturated..sorry if tmi....I was told this can happen in lots of ivf pregnancies but am terrified I am loosing my precious embies .....I go for a blood test tomoz ....any advice would be appreciated

thank you

hellen


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

have you spoken to your clinic? Is it them you see tomorrow for your scan?

You need to rest and do as little as possible, try to stay positive and see what tomorrow brings   I know of many ladies who have had 'spotting' in early pregnancy and carried a full term pregnancy  

I would love to say everything will be fine, but you know I can't

Take care x


----------

